# The Endurance Prospect Search!



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello my distance divas & mileage masters!

So I recently made the tough decision to sell my distance mare Selena to a more low-key home where she wouldn't be stressed out with the vigorous sport of endurance. As some of you know, Selena had a great first season of CTRs and LDs but struggled to stay mentally and physically comfortable at no fault of her own. With the support of my endurance friends and family I was able to make this decision, not for myself, but my horse. While I am striving to start 50s my horse just wasn't enjoying the demands of the sport and I had to look at the bigger picture. She is now tucked in at her new place and I hear she is doing well which assures me I've made the right decision.

With that said, I am slowly on the market for a new prospect and decided to create a thread to track my progress. My goal is to find a mare or gelding between 5-10 years old who has been started under saddle, preferably Arabian or Half Arab. 

Today I started the journey by looking at a SE Arabian mare, 6 years old, 14.2ish hands, and green broke. She ended up being much greener than I imagined and while I thought she was built decently for the job, my gut was telling me it wasn't the one. Personality wise, it wasn't a match. 

And so it begins...:lol:


----------

